# Am I too old for film school?



## throughmycwazyeyes (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm 26 years old soon to be 27. Film has always been my passion, but with everything that had been going on in my life...i gotta keep this going to school/college thing out of my plan until now things are fine and i'm ready! do you think 27 is too old to apply for film school?


----------



## Winterreverie (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely not-- I would say late 20's tends to be the average age in the MFA programs. There are less then a handful of Chapman students under 25. I totally recommend going for it if its really what you want to do. 

I'm loving the experience and I just started at 26.


----------



## throughmycwazyeyes (Oct 1, 2007)

but i'm only a high school graduate. so i guess i'll have to apply for undergradute programs.

p.s. Winterreverie, do you have msn?


----------



## yawnface86 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard stories of 4 BFA students that were that age range. You can do it but some of the BFAs might get on your nerves the maturity level might shock you. Where as the MFA program would make more sense and you would be in your age group.


----------



## MovieTeller (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm freaking ancient then. And I'm applying for grad programs. I know that Hollywood is wicked guilty of age"ism", but I would hope that schools aren't.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm MFA at USC, and the under 25s are the minority.

Our age ranges as a program go from 21 to 36, so you have time if you want to wait for your master's.


Otherwise, I must say, who cares how old you are if your determination and creativity are there?

One of the things film schools harp about is the value of life experience....


----------



## carlocodamus (Oct 8, 2007)

hey man, i went to a seminar about film once and i had a classmate that goes to filmschool who's already in his 50s. so i think 27 or 26 is just fine.. its never too late for anything!! 
----------------------------------------------
Multimedia everything!!


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello, 

I'm also a film student, looking to transfer to a 4-year...{as a junior}. I'm 32 years old.

I'm shooting for either an MFA or Ph.d in Film while I work towards producing films.

EDIT: You're never too old to better yourself by learning new skills.


----------

